# amavis für ausgehende Mails konfigurieren (solved)

## benjamin200

Hallo,

ich möchte Postfix so Konfigurieren, das alle Mails durch amavis laufen. Bei meiner aktuellen Konfiguraion werden die Mails vom ISP per fetchmail abgeholt und auf meinem lokalen Server abgelegt. Alle Mails die eigehen werden von amavis geprüft.

Hier mein Problem:

Da ich keinen FQDN verwende, muss ich für den Mail-Versand meinen ISP kontaktieren. 

Leider funktioniert amavis beim Mailversand an den ISP nicht.

Auszug aus meiner /etc/master.cd

```

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -v

#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

#submission   inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject

#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

#tlsmgr   fifo  -       -       n       300     1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp

#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5

showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil

smtp-amavis     unix -        -       n     -       2  smtp

  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n        -       n     -       -  smtpd

  -o content_filter=

```

Wie kann ich postfix konfigurieren, das er nicht nur eingehenden Mails per amavis prüft, sondern auch alle ausgehenden? Hat das was mit den Privat Optionen zun tun? Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das egal ob eingehen oder ausgehen, alle Mails üebr Port 25 an amavis gesendet werden. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Schönen Abend noch  :Smile: 

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## steveb

Okay... das sind gleich mehrere Fragen/Probleme.

1) Fangen wir mal mit Deinem master.cf an:

```
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -v
```

Hier sieht man lediglich, dass Du auf dem Port 25 einen smtpd Deamon am laufen hast. Leider ist es nicht ersichtlich auf welchen IP Adressen er horcht. Dazu müsstest Du Dein main.cf posten.

Du kannst in main.cf genau spezifizieren auf welchen IP Adressen überall Postfix den Deamon starten soll. Wenn Du auf allen verfügbaren Adressen horchen willst, dann müsste Deine main.cf folgendes enthalten (sagen wir mal Du hast NUR ein 192.168.0.0/24 bei Dir am laufen. Das ist übrigens nicht die einzige Möglichkeit wie man auf mehreren Adressen horcht. Es gibt noch weitere...):

```
inet_interfaces  = all

mynetworks_style = class

mynetworks       = 192.168.0.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8
```

Wie auch immer.... poste bitte Dein main.cf bzw die Ausgabe von postconf -n.

2) Zu Amavis: Ohne main.cf (damit wir wissen, wie Du amavis integriert hat. Sehr wahrscheinlich über einen content-filter?) und auch ohne amavisd.conf ist es praktisch nicht möglich zu sagen, warum Dein Amavis nur ausgehende Mails überprüft. Bitte poste auch dein amavisd.conf hier.

3) Fetchmail: Es wäre noch schön zu wissen, wie Du mit Fetchmail Deine Daten auslieferst. Gehst Du über Postfix oder lässt Du Fetchmail die Auslieferung durchführen. Wenn Fetchmail die Auslieferung macht, dann ist es klar, dass Amavis die Mails nicht überprüft. Also bitte poste auch Deine Fetchmail Konfiguration.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## benjamin200

Hi steveb,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Okay... das sind gleich mehrere Fragen/Probleme.
> 
> 1) Fangen wir mal mit Deinem master.cf an:
> ...

 

```

root@server benjamin # postconf -n

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

biff = no

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

empty_address_recipient = MAILER-DAEMON

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = no

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mailbox_transport = cyrus

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = localhost.$mydomain, localhost.localdomain, $myhostname, $mydomain, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf

mydomain = linux-world.site

myhostname = server.linux-world.site

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

queue_minfree = 120000000

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sender_canonical_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-canonical.cf

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

root@server benjamin #

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Zu Amavis: Ohne main.cf (damit wir wissen, wie Du amavis integriert hat. Sehr wahrscheinlich über einen content-filter?) und auch ohne amavisd.conf ist es praktisch nicht möglich zu sagen, warum Dein Amavis nur ausgehende Mails überprüft. Bitte poste auch dein amavisd.conf hier. 
> 
> 

 

Vielleicht hab ich mich nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt: "amavis prüft alle eingehenden Mails, aber nicht welche ich über meine ISP (Port 25) schicke. Eingehend klappt also, nur ausgehen (über ISP) noch nicht. Hier meine amavisd.conf:

```

root@server benjamin # egrep -v '(#|^$)' /etc/amavisd.conf

$mydomain = 'server.linux-world.site';

$inet_socket_bind = '127.0.0.1';

$forward_method = 'smtp:127.0.0.1:10025';

$notify_method = $forward_method;

$virus_admin = "virusalert\@$mydomain";

$sa_tag_level_deflt  = -100;

$sa_tag2_level_deflt = 5;

$sa_kill_level_deflt = $sa_tag2_level_deflt;

$sa_dsn_cutoff_level = 10;

use strict;

@viruses_that_fake_sender_maps = (new_RE(

  qr'nimda|hybris|klez|bugbear|yaha|braid|sobig|fizzer|palyh|peido|holar'i,

  qr'tanatos|lentin|bridex|mimail|trojan\.dropper|dumaru|parite|spaces'i,

  qr'dloader|galil|gibe|swen|netwatch|bics|sbrowse|sober|rox|val(hal)?la'i,

  qr'frethem|sircam|be?agle|tanx|mydoom|novarg|shimg|netsky|somefool|moodown'i,

  [qr'^(EICAR|Joke\.|Junk\.)'i         => 0],

  [qr'^(WM97|OF97|W95/CIH-|JS/Fort)'i  => 0],

));

$virus_admin = "virusalert\@$mydomain";

$mailfrom_notify_admin     = "virusalert\@$mydomain";

$mailfrom_notify_recip     = "virusalert\@$mydomain";

$mailfrom_notify_spamadmin = "spam.police\@$mydomain";

$QUARANTINEDIR = "$MYHOME/quarantine";

$X_HEADER_LINE = "by amavisd-new at $mydomain";

@keep_decoded_original_maps = (new_RE(

  qr'^(ASCII(?! cpio)|text|uuencoded|xxencoded|binhex)'i,

));

$banned_filename_re = new_RE(

  qr'\.[^./]*\.(exe|vbs|pif|scr|bat|cmd|com|dll)$'i,

  qr'^application/x-msdos-program$'i,

);

$banned_namepath_re = new_RE(

     ^ (.*\t)? N= [^\t\n]* \. [^./\t\n]* \.

                  (exe|vbs|pif|scr|bat|cmd|com|dll) (\t.*)? $'xmi,

     ^ (.*\t)? N= [^\t\n]* \. (exe|vbs|pif|scr|bat|com) (\t.*)? $'xmi,

);

  $banned_filename_re = undef;

    [qr'^(bulkmail|offers|cheapbenefits|earnmoney|foryou)@'i         => 5.0],

    [qr'^(greatcasino|investments|lose_weight_today|market\.alert)@'i=> 5.0],

    [qr'^(money2you|MyGreenCard|new\.tld\.registry|opt-out|opt-in)@'i=> 5.0],

    [qr'^(optin|saveonlsmoking2002k|specialoffer|specialoffers)@'i   => 5.0],

    [qr'^(stockalert|stopsnoring|wantsome|workathome|yesitsfree)@'i  => 5.0],

    [qr'^(your_friend|greatoffers)@'i                                => 5.0],

    [qr'^(inkjetplanet|marketopt|MakeMoney)\d*@'i                    => 5.0],

   ),

     'nobody@cert.org'                        => -3.0,

     'cert-advisory@us-cert.gov'              => -3.0,

     'owner-alert@iss.net'                    => -3.0,

     'slashdot@slashdot.org'                  => -3.0,

     'bugtraq@securityfocus.com'              => -3.0,

     'ntbugtraq@listserv.ntbugtraq.com'       => -3.0,

     'security-alerts@linuxsecurity.com'      => -3.0,

     'mailman-announce-admin@python.org'      => -3.0,

     'amavis-user-admin@lists.sourceforge.net'=> -3.0,

     'notification-return@lists.sophos.com'   => -3.0,

     'owner-postfix-users@postfix.org'        => -3.0,

     'owner-postfix-announce@postfix.org'     => -3.0,

     'owner-sendmail-announce@lists.sendmail.org'   => -3.0,

     'sendmail-announce-request@lists.sendmail.org' => -3.0,

     'donotreply@sendmail.org'                => -3.0,

     'ca+envelope@sendmail.org'               => -3.0,

     'noreply@freshmeat.net'                  => -3.0,

     'owner-technews@postel.acm.org'          => -3.0,

     'ietf-123-owner@loki.ietf.org'           => -3.0,

     'cvs-commits-list-admin@gnome.org'       => -3.0,

     'rt-users-admin@lists.fsck.com'          => -3.0,

     'clp-request@comp.nus.edu.sg'            => -3.0,

     'surveys-errors@lists.nua.ie'            => -3.0,

     'emailnews@genomeweb.com'                => -5.0,

     'yahoo-dev-null@yahoo-inc.com'           => -3.0,

     'returns.groups.yahoo.com'               => -3.0,

     'clusternews@linuxnetworx.com'           => -3.0,

     lc('lvs-users-admin@LinuxVirtualServer.org')    => -3.0,

     lc('owner-textbreakingnews@CNNIMAIL12.CNN.COM') => -5.0,

     'sender@example.net'                     =>  3.0,

     '.example.net'                           =>  1.0,

   },

});

@blacklist_sender_maps = ( new_RE(

    qr'^(bulkmail|offers|cheapbenefits|earnmoney|foryou|greatcasino)@'i,

    qr'^(investments|lose_weight_today|market\.alert|money2you|MyGreenCard)@'i,

    qr'^(new\.tld\.registry|opt-out|opt-in|optin|saveonlsmoking2002k)@'i,

    qr'^(specialoffer|specialoffers|stockalert|stopsnoring|wantsome)@'i,

    qr'^(workathome|yesitsfree|your_friend|greatoffers)@'i,

    qr'^(inkjetplanet|marketopt|MakeMoney)\d*@'i,

));

$path = '/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin';

$gzip   = 'gzip';

$bzip2  = 'bzip2';

$lzop   = 'lzop';

$rpm2cpio   = ['rpm2cpio.pl','rpm2cpio'];

$cabextract = 'cabextract';

$uncompress = ['uncompress', 'gzip -d', 'zcat'];

$unfreeze   = ['unfreeze', 'freeze -d', 'melt', 'fcat'];

$arc        = ['nomarch', 'arc'];

$zoo    = 'zoo';

$lha    = 'lha';

$dspam  = 'dspam';

@av_scanners = (

 ['ClamAV-clamd',

   \&ask_daemon, ["CONTSCAN {}\n", "/var/amavis/clamd"],

   qr/\bOK$/, qr/\bFOUND$/,

   qr/^.*?: (?!Infected Archive)(.*) FOUND$/ ],

  ['KasperskyLab AVP - aveclient',

    ['/usr/local/kav/bin/aveclient','/usr/local/share/kav/bin/aveclient',

     '/opt/kav/bin/aveclient','aveclient'],

    '-p /var/run/aveserver -s {}/*', [0,3,6,8], qr/\b(INFECTED|SUSPICION)\b/,

    qr/(?:INFECTED|SUSPICION) (.+)/,

  ],

  ['KasperskyLab AntiViral Toolkit Pro (AVP)', ['avp'],

    qr/infected: (.+)/,

    sub {chdir('/opt/AVP') or die "Can't chdir to AVP: $!"},

    sub {chdir($TEMPBASE) or die "Can't chdir back to $TEMPBASE $!"},

  ],

  ['KasperskyLab AVPDaemonClient',

    [ '/opt/AVP/kavdaemon',       'kavdaemon',

      '/opt/AVP/AvpDaemonClient', 'AvpDaemonClient',

      '/opt/AVP/AvpTeamDream',    'AvpTeamDream',

      '/opt/AVP/avpdc', 'avpdc' ],

    "-f=$TEMPBASE {}", [0,8], [3,4,5,6], qr/infected: ([^\r\n]+)/ ],

  ['H+BEDV AntiVir or CentralCommand Vexira Antivirus',

    ['antivir','vexira'],

    '--allfiles -noboot -nombr -rs -s -z {}', [0], qr/ALERT:|VIRUS:/,

    qr/(?x)^\s* (?: ALERT: \s* (?: \[ | [^']* ' ) |

         (?i) VIRUS:\ .*?\ virus\ '?) ( [^\]\s']+ )/ ],

  ['Command AntiVirus for Linux', 'csav',

    '-all -archive -packed {}', [50], [51,52,53],

    qr/Infection: (.+)/ ],

  ['Symantec CarrierScan via Symantec CommandLineScanner',

    'cscmdline', '-a scan -i 1 -v -s 127.0.0.1:7777 {}',

    qr/^Files Infected:\s+0$/, qr/^Infected\b/,

    qr/^(?:Info|Virus Name):\s+(.+)/ ],

  ['Symantec AntiVirus Scan Engine',

    'savsecls', '-server 127.0.0.1:7777 -mode scanrepair -details -verbose {}',

    [0], qr/^Infected\b/,

    qr/^(?:Info|Virus Name):\s+(.+)/ ],

  ['drweb - DrWeb Antivirus',

    ['/usr/local/drweb/drweb', '/opt/drweb/drweb', 'drweb'],

    '-path={} -al -go -ot -cn -upn -ok-',

    [0,32], [1,33], qr' infected (?:with|by)(?: virus)? (.*)$'],

  ['F-Secure Antivirus', 'fsav',

    '--dumb --mime --archive {}', [0], [3,8],

    qr/(?:infection|Infected|Suspected): (.+)/ ],

  ['CAI InoculateIT', 'inocucmd',

    '-sec -nex {}', [0], [100],

    qr/was infected by virus (.+)/ ],

  ['MkS_Vir for Linux (beta)', ['mks32','mks'],

    '-s {}/*', [0], [1,2],

    qr/--[ \t]*(.+)/ ],

  ['MkS_Vir daemon',

    'mksscan', '-s -q {}', [0], [1..7],

    qr/^... (\S+)/ ],

  ['ESET Software NOD32', 'nod32',

    '-all -subdir+ {}', [0], [1,2],

    qr/^.+? - (.+?)\s*(?:backdoor|joke|trojan|virus|worm)/ ],

  ['ESET Software NOD32 - Client/Server Version', 'nod32cli',

    '-a -r -d recurse --heur standard {}', [0], [10,11],

    qr/^\S+\s+infected:\s+(.+)/ ],

  ['Norman Virus Control v5 / Linux', 'nvcc',

    '-c -l:0 -s -u {}', [0], [1],

    qr/(?i).* virus in .* -> \'(.+)\'/ ],

  ['Panda Antivirus for Linux', ['pavcl'],

    '-aut -aex -heu -cmp -nbr -nor -nso -eng {}',

    qr/Number of files infected[ .]*: 0(?!\d)/,

    qr/Number of files infected[ .]*: 0*[1-9]/,

    qr/Found virus :\s*(\S+)/ ],

  ['NAI McAfee AntiVirus (uvscan)', 'uvscan',

    '--secure --mime --program --mailbox -rv --summary --noboot --timeout 180 - {}', [0], [13],

    qr/(?x) Found (?:

        \ the\ (.+)\ (?:virus|trojan)  |

        \ (?:virus|trojan)\ or\ variant\ ([^ ]+)  |

        :\ (.+)\ NOT\ a\ virus)/,

  ],

  ['VirusBuster', ['vbuster', 'vbengcl'],

    "{} -ss -i '*' -log=$MYHOME/vbuster.log", [0], [1],

    qr/: '(.*)' - Virus/ ],

  ['CyberSoft VFind', 'vfind',

  ],

  ['Ikarus AntiVirus for Linux', 'ikarus',

    '{}', [0], [40], qr/Signature (.+) found/ ],

  ['BitDefender', 'bdc',

    '--all --arc --mail {}', qr/^Infected files *:0(?!\d)/,

    qr/^(?:Infected files|Identified viruses|Suspect files) *:0*[1-9]/,

    qr/(?:suspected|infected): (.*)(?:\033|$)/ ],

);

@av_scanners_backup = (

  ['ClamAV-clamscan', 'clamscan',

    "--stdout --disable-summary -r --tempdir=$TEMPBASE {}", [0], [1],

    qr/^.*?: (?!Infected Archive)(.*) FOUND$/ ],

  ['FRISK F-Prot Antivirus', ['f-prot','f-prot.sh'],

    '-dumb -ai -packed -server {}', [0,8], [3,6],

    qr/Infection: (.+)/ ],

  ['Trend Micro FileScanner', ['/etc/iscan/vscan','vscan'],

    '-za -a {}', [0], qr/Found virus/, qr/Found virus (.+) in/ ],

  ['KasperskyLab kavscanner', ['/opt/kav/bin/kavscanner','kavscanner'],

    '-i1 -xp {}', [0,10,15], [5,20,21,25],

    qr/(?:CURED|INFECTED|CUREFAILED|WARNING|SUSPICION) (.*)/ ,

    sub {chdir('/opt/kav/bin') or die "Can't chdir to kav: $!"},

    sub {chdir($TEMPBASE) or die "Can't chdir back to $TEMPBASE $!"},

  ],

);

root@server benjamin #

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Fetchmail: Es wäre noch schön zu wissen, wie Du mit Fetchmail Deine Daten auslieferst. Gehst Du über Postfix oder lässt Du Fetchmail die Auslieferung durchführen. Wenn Fetchmail die Auslieferung macht, dann ist es klar, dass Amavis die Mails nicht überprüft. Also bitte poste auch Deine Fetchmail Konfiguration. 
> 
> 

 

Mit Fetchmail liefere ich doch keine Mails aus - geht das den überhaupt? Ich verwende es um die Mails bei meinem ISP abzuholen und an meine lokale Mail-Adresse weiterzuleiten. Dies funktioniert auch, die mails durchlaufen amavis und werden schließlich meiner lokalen Email-Adresse zugestellt. So sieht die Config aus:

```

root@server benjamin # cat /etc/fetchmailrc

poll pop3.arcor.de

        proto pop3

        user "user"

        pass "password"

        is benjamin@linux-world.site

        keep

root@server benjamin # 

```

Vielleicht bekommen wir es ja noch hin  :Smile: 

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## steveb

Hallo Benjamin

ich sehe viele Sachen, die ich nicht so optimal oder gut finde. Aber ich fange mal von unten an (also mit Fetchmail).

Kannst Du mal versuchen Dein Fetchmail durch dieses zu ersetzen:

```
#################################################

## /etc/fetchmailrc 

###### Global options ###########################

## set daemon 30                                # Interval to check for emails in seconds

set postmaster benjamin@linux-world.site        # Receives every undelivered email

set logfile /var/log/fetchmail                  # syslog         # Write to the log file

set no spambounce                               # On error do not send email back to sender

set no bouncemail                               # Direct error mail to postmaster rather than sender

set properties ""

###### Server options ###########################

defaults

aka pop3.arcor-online.net                       # Specify alternate DNS names of mailserver

protocol POP3                                   # Specify protocol (case insensitive): POP2, POP3, IMAP, APOP, KPOP

port 110                                        # Specify TCP/IP service port

localdomains server.linux-world.site            # Specify domain(s) to be regarded as local

envelope Received                               # envelope the Reveived entry

no dns                                          # Disable DNS lookup for multidrop

checkalias                                      # Do comparison by IP address for multidrop

timeout 15                                      # Server inactivity timeout in seconds (default 300)

###### User options #############################

poll pop3.arcor.de                              # Outbound domain name on ISP

user user                                       # Get emails from User on ISP

pass password                                   # Password for account

smtphost server.linux-world.site/25             # Specify smtp host(s) to forward to

## smtpaddress server.linux-world.site          # Specify the domain to be put in RCPT TO lines

keep                                            # keep messages on the ISP server

## nokeep                                       # delete new mails after retrieving

no rewrite                                      # do NOT rewrite RFC-822 address headers

## fetchall                                     # Fetch all messages whether seen or not

forcecr                                         # Force carriage returns at ends of lines

## to *                                         # Connect local and remote user names

to benjamin@linux-world.site                    # Connect local and remote user names

#################################################
```

Durch die Anweisung smtphost server.linux-world.site/25 erzwingst Du, dass Fetchmail die Mails an server.linux-world.site Port 25 weiterleitet.

Behebt das Dein Problem?

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Haldir

Eigentlich ist es so dass, die Option content-filter in Postfix bei Eingang und bei Ausgang angewendet wird -> müßte nen amavisd.conf problem sein

Schmeiß mal in der amavisd.conf raus, da hast dich wohl vertippt, das müßte 'smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025' heißen, brauchst du eh nicht setzen, ist default auf das richtige gesetzt 

$forward_method = 'smtp:127.0.0.1:10025';

Apropos SteveB, seine eingehenden Emails überprüft er ja, damit ist die Fetchmail Anweisung nicht nötig  :Smile: 

Edit:

Wie ich deine Konfiguration verstehe, sendet dein Postfix Mailserver direkt an die Empfänger SMTP Server, das wird nur Probleme machen, bzw. sendest du überhaupt ausgehende Email über deinen Mailserver? (du redest immer von ISP (Port 25). Anyway, stell ein: relayhost = mail.deinisp.net und sende alle deine Emails über deinem eigenen Mailserver, der leitet weiter an deinen ISP SMTP Server, der verteilts dann, wenn du wissen willst warum das Probleme machst, nütz die Suchfunktion (hat was mit dynamischen IPs zu tun, ich geh mal davon aus dein Server hat keinen MX eintrag + Domain)

----------

## benjamin200

```

    

BeitragVerfasst am: Mo Feb 21, 2005 2:05 pm    Titel:

Eigentlich ist es so dass, die Option content-filter in Postfix bei Eingang und bei Ausgang angewendet wird -> müßte nen amavisd.conf problem sein

Schmeiß mal in der amavisd.conf raus, da hast dich wohl vertippt, das müßte 'smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025' heißen, brauchst du eh nicht setzen, ist default auf das richtige gesetzt

$forward_method = 'smtp:127.0.0.1:10025'; 

```

ok, hab ich ersetzt.

```

Wie ich deine Konfiguration verstehe, sendet dein Postfix Mailserver direkt an die Empfänger SMTP Server, das wird nur Probleme machen, bzw. sendest du überhaupt ausgehende Email über deinen Mailserver? (du redest immer von ISP (Port 25). Anyway, stell ein: relayhost = mail.deinisp.net und sende alle deine Emails über deinem eigenen Mailserver, der leitet weiter an deinen ISP SMTP Server, der verteilts dann, wenn du wissen willst warum das Probleme machst, nütz die Suchfunktion (hat was mit dynamischen IPs zu tun, ich geh mal davon aus dein Server hat keinen MX eintrag + Domain)

```

Ich möchte folgenden Zustand erreichen:

- Alle Mails vom ISP werden per Fetchmail abgeholt und meinem Gentoo-Server (ohne DOMAIN / FQDN / dynIP) 

- die Mails sollen beim abholen gescannt werden

- Mails die verschickt werden, sollen über den ISP Server gehen, also nur durch meinen Gentoo-Server zum scannen geschleust werden

Wo kann ich in Postfix Einstellen, das er die Mails über meinen ISP versenden soll?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## ank666

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Wo kann ich in Postfix Einstellen, das er die Mails über meinen ISP versenden soll?

 

Stichwort: Smarthost

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56633

3.4 Making Postfix a Relay to our ISP

----------

## Haldir

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Wo kann ich in Postfix Einstellen, das er die Mails über meinen ISP versenden soll?
> 
> 

 

Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, setz den relayhost und konfiguriere falls notwendig SMTP Auth (siehe z.b. Link von ank666).

Ansonsten sollte es so funktionieres wie du es dir wünscht, gesetzt du hast nicht noch mehr Typos in deiner Config

----------

## benjamin200

Hallo und Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. 

Werde das mit dem Releay bzw. Smarthost konfigurieren. Aber vorerst muss ich erstmal mit dem SPAM in den Griff bekommen. Alle SPAM Mails (auch welche die falsch erkannt wurden) werden nach /var/amavis/quarantine verschoben. Wie kann ich diese Mails lesen? Wie kann ich dem Spammodul sagen, das speziell diese mail dsfjlf@example.com kein SPAM ist?

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## Haldir

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Hallo und Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. 
> 
> Werde das mit dem Releay bzw. Smarthost konfigurieren. Aber vorerst muss ich erstmal mit dem SPAM in den Griff bekommen. Alle SPAM Mails (auch welche die falsch erkannt wurden) werden nach /var/amavis/quarantine verschoben. Wie kann ich diese Mails lesen? Wie kann ich dem Spammodul sagen, das speziell diese mail dsfjlf@example.com kein SPAM ist?
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Dafür hast du doch sogar einen anderen Thread...

----------

## benjamin200

sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## ank666

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Durch die Anweisung smtphost server.linux-world.site/25 erzwingst Du, dass Fetchmail die Mails an server.linux-world.site Port 25 weiterleitet.

 

Bei mir werden die Mails ebenfalls per Fetchmail abgeholt und dann per procmail durch Spamassassin gejagt,

gibt es irgendwelche Vor- /Nachteile bzw. Unterschiede bei den beiden Konfigurationen?

----------

## steveb

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Apropos SteveB, seine eingehenden Emails überprüft er ja, damit ist die Fetchmail Anweisung nicht nötig 

 Ich IDIOT!!

sorry  :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *ank666 wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   Durch die Anweisung smtphost server.linux-world.site/25 erzwingst Du, dass Fetchmail die Mails an server.linux-world.site Port 25 weiterleitet. 
> 
> Bei mir werden die Mails ebenfalls per Fetchmail abgeholt und dann per procmail durch Spamassassin gejagt,
> 
> gibt es irgendwelche Vor- /Nachteile bzw. Unterschiede bei den beiden Konfigurationen?

 

Die Frage ist, wo willst Du überall filtern?

Normalerweise ist es doch so (Postfix. Aber stark vereinfacht):

```
--> Internet --> Dein ISP --> Fetchmail --> Dein Server  --> Server interne checks --> Contentfilter (zb. Amavis) --> etc...
```

Das könnte auch so sein:

```
--> Internet --> Dein ISP --> Fetchmail --> Dein Server  --> Server interne checks --> Contentfilter (zb. Amavis) --> Antispam (zb. DSPAM) --> etc...
```

usw.

Du hast offenbar das:

```
--> Internet --> Dein ISP --> Fetchmail --> Procmail filtering (mit Spamassasin) --> Dein Server  --> Server interne checks --> etc...
```

Oder hat Du evt das:

```
--> Internet --> Dein ISP --> Fetchmail --> Procmail filtering (mit Spam Assassin) --> Dein Server  --> Server interne checks --> Amavis (Anti-Virus [ClamAV,F-Prot,etc] und Anti-Spam [Spam Assassin]) --> etc...
```

Oder hat Du evt das:

```
Inbound: --> Internet --> Dein ISP --> Fetchmail --> Procmail filtering (mit Spam Assassin) --> local delivery

Outbound: Amavis (Anti-Virus [ClamAV,F-Prot,etc] und Anti-Spam [Spam Assassin]) --> Dein Server --> ISP --> Internet
```

Wenn Du nun nach dem "Dein Server" etwas aufgebaut hast, was das Anti-Virus und/oder Anti-Spam filtering durchführt und Du dann noch per Fetchmail auch filterst; ist es überflüssig. Du würdest ja innerhalb des Servers nochmals das Ganze filtern. Oder?

Ausser Du veranlasst Fetchmail dann selbst in Dein Postfach auszuliefern und das Mail geht direkt in ein Maildir oder MBox rein. Dann ist das eine andere Sache.

Ich persönlich würde lieber nur noch vom ISP ziehen und dann an meinen SMTP ausliefern. Der soll dan ruhig seine Arbeit machen und Fetchmail soll nur holen. Ist einfacher für mich zum verwalten. Aber Du könntest durchaus andere Preferenzen/Gründe für Dein Vorgehen haben. Die entziehen sich meiner Kentniss.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Haldir

Die normale Amavisd-new mit Postifx konfiguration ist:

Inbound: ISP-> Fetchmail -> [Postfix->ContentFilter(Amavisd-new)->Postfix]->EmailAblage

Outbound:EmailClient-> [Postfix->ContentFilter(Amavisd-new)->Postfix]->ISP 

Das is Eckigen Klammern merkt man nur wenn etwas Gefiltert wird ansonsten wärs nur ein ->Postfix->

Amavisd-new übernimmt SpamCheck (z..b Spamassassin und/oder DSPAM etc.) + VirusCheck

Mit Amavisd-new ist procmail(spamassassin) überflüssig, ohne Amavisd-new nicht.

----------

## steveb

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Amavisd-new übernimmt SpamCheck (z..b Spamassassin und/oder DSPAM etc.) + VirusCheck

 

Ich lasse bei mir Amavisd-new nur nach Viren prüfen. DSPAM lasse ich noch zusätzlich als content filter laufen.

Hast Du bei Dir DSAPM in Amavisd-new integriert? Wie?

Gruss

Steve

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> benjamin200 wrote:
> 
> Wo kann ich in Postfix Einstellen, das er die Mails über meinen ISP versenden soll?
> ...

 

Sorry, aber ganz so wie es in dem HowTo steht klappt es nicht. Habe es nur durch folgenden Eintrag in der main.cf lösen können

```

relay_host isp.mail.de

```

Die anderen Einstellungen sind wie im Punkt 3.4 angesprochen erforderlich

Nochmals Danke für eure Erläuterungen, Erfahrungen und eure Unterstützung. Danke  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Haldir

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *Haldir wrote:*   Amavisd-new übernimmt SpamCheck (z..b Spamassassin und/oder DSPAM etc.) + VirusCheck 
> 
> Ich lasse bei mir Amavisd-new nur nach Viren prüfen. DSPAM lasse ich noch zusätzlich als content filter laufen.
> 
> Hast Du bei Dir DSAPM in Amavisd-new integriert? Wie?
> ...

 

Amavisd-new in neueren Versionen (>2.0) erkennt DSPAM ohne probleme., mußt jeweils die unstable versionen von amavisd-new und dspam nützen.

Bei mir managed Amavisd-new alles, inkl. Spamassassin, dspam und virus scannen.

----------

## ank666

Weiss nicht genau, evtl. hilft es ja jemanden:

Postfix + Amavis/ClamAV + DSPAM, Mailfilter Gateway

----------

## steveb

 *ank666 wrote:*   

> Weiss nicht genau, evtl. hilft es ja jemanden:
> 
> Postfix + Amavis/ClamAV + DSPAM, Mailfilter Gateway

 

Nein. Das hilft leider nicht, weil das keine Integration in Amavis ist. Das habe ich schon hier bei mir!

/etc/postfix/transport.pcre (nur die für DSPAM relevanten Einträge):

```
/^dspam-del-([\w\-.%]+\@[\w.-]+)$/i             dspamdel:${1}

/^spam-del-([\w\-.%]+\@[\w.-]+)$/i              dspamdel:${1}
```

/etc/postfix/master.cf  (nur die für DSPAM relevanten Einträge):

```
xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

   -o content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

192.168.0.115:smtp        inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

127.0.0.1:smtp            inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup

   -o cleanup_service_name=pre-cleanup

# AV scan filter

smtp-amavis unix -      -       n       -       2       lmtp

    -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

    -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

# For injecting mail back into postfix from the filter

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n  -       n       -       -       smtpd

    -o cleanup_service_name=pre-cleanup

    -o local_recipient_maps=

    -o relay_recipient_maps=

    -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks

    -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

    -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

    -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

    -o mynetworks_style=host

    -o smtpd_authorized_xforward_hosts=127.0.0.0/8

    -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

    -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

    -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

    -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000

    -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

    -o content_filter=dspam:dummy

# For injecting mail back into postfix from the filter

127.0.0.1:10026 inet n  -       n       -       -       smtpd

    -o local_recipient_maps=

    -o relay_recipient_maps=

    -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks

    -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

    -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

    -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

    -o mynetworks_style=host

    -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

    -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0

    -o smtpd_authorized_xforward_hosts=127.0.0.0/8

    -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001

    -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000

    -o content_filter=

pre-cleanup     unix  n  -       n       -        0     cleanup

    -o virtual_alias_maps=

    -o canonical_maps=

    -o sender_canonical_maps=

    -o recipient_canonical_maps=

    -o masquerade_domains=

    -o always_bcc=

    -o sender_bcc_maps=

    -o recipient_bcc_maps=

cleanup         unix  n  -        n       -        0     cleanup

    -o mime_header_checks=

    -o nested_header_checks=

    -o body_checks=

    -o header_checks

local           unix  -  n        n       -       -       local

    -o content_filter=

    -o myhostname=localhost

    -o local_recipient_maps=

    -o relay_recipient_maps=

    -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

    -o mynetworks_style=host

    -o smtpd_restriction_classes=

    -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

    -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

# DSPAM

dspam           unix   -      n       n       -        -      pipe

   flags=DORhqu user=dspam argv=/usr/bin/dspam

   --profile=Spok

   --mode=teft

   --deliver=innocent,spam

   --feature=ch,no,wh,tb=5

   --user ${recipient}

   -i -f ${sender} -- ${recipient}

dspamdel        unix   -      n       n       -       -       pipe

   flags=Rhq user=dspam argv=/usr/bin/dspam --user ${nexthop} --class=innocent --source=error --stdout

dspamadd        unix   -      n       n       -       -       pipe

   flags=Rhq user=dspam argv=/usr/bin/dspam --user ${nexthop} --class=spam --source=error --stdout
```

/etc/postfix/master.cf  (nur die für DSPAM relevanten Einträge):

```
transport_maps                                          = pcre:/etc/postfix/transport.pcre

dspamdel_destination_recipient_limit                    = 1

dspamadd_destination_recipient_limit                    = 1

dspam_destination_recipient_limit                       = 1
```

DSPAM Optionen:

```
dspam --version

DSPAM Anti-Spam Suite 3.4.rc1 (agent/library)

Copyright (c) 2002-2004 Network Dweebs Corporation

http://www.nuclearelephant.com/projects/dspam/

DSPAM may be copied only under the terms of the GNU General Public License,

a copy of which can be found with the DSPAM distribution kit.

Configuration parameters: --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib --enable-long-username --enable-large-scale --enable-source-address-tracking --enable-spam-subject --enable-signature-headers --enable-whitelist --with-dspam-mode=4755 --with-dspam-owner=dspam --with-dspam-group=dspam --with-dspam-home=/etc/mail/dspam --sysconfdir=/etc/mail/dspam --with-logdir=/var/log/dspam --with-storage-driver=mysql_drv --with-mysql-includes=/usr/include/mysql --with-mysql-libraries=/usr/lib/mysql --enable-virtual-users --enable-preferences-extension --enable-neural-networking
```

Ich lasse mal Amavis aus dem Spiel. Das Ding ist ja gut dokumentiert. Ich habe +/- ein Standard Setup ausser dass ich MySQL für die Speicherung der Daten von Amavis verwende.

Bei DSPAM habe ich mein eigenes ebuild, weil das aus dem Portage, notorisch voller Fehler ist. Ich habe bei mir hier die Benutzer Einstellungen für DSPAM auch in MySQL gespeichert und für die DSPAM Daten verwende ich zwei Datenbank Server (kann man ja unter --profiles in DSPAM einstellen). Zusätzlich habe ich die Notifikation Texte für die Benutzer installiert und angepasst. Jeder Benutzer bekommt eine Notifikation, wenn DSPAM das erste Mail filtert, wenn DSPAM das erste SPAM Mail abfängt und wenn die Quarantäne Box fast voll ist. Ich habe das CGI für DSPAM so angepasst, dass es sowohl auf DE als auch auf EN (sprachtechnisch) verfügbar ist (war keine wilde Sache. Weniger als 10 Zeilen genügten schon, um multiligale Fähigkeiten dem DSPAM CGI beizubringen). Der Benuter kann sich über das CGI selbst anmelden und seine Einstellungen verändern und sogar sich aus dem SPAM Filter austragen (Opt-Out) oder auch wieder selbst eintragen (Opt-In). Gruppen habe ich natürlich auch aktiv. Ist eine sehr gute Sache für Benutzer, welche noch nicht genug Daten für DSPAM zusammen haben.

Die oben erwähnten Transport-Map hat den Vorteil, dass auch Benutzer welche mehrere Alias E-Mail Adressen haben jeweils den Filter dazu bringen können auf ihr Verhalten zu reagieren (einfach ein dspam-add- oder ein dspam-del- vor der E-Mail Adresse des jeweiligen Empfängers setzen und an diese E-Mail Adresse das SPAM/NOTSPAM Mail weiterleiten). Bei der Gentoo How-To wird das auch erreicht aber ich brauche dafür explizit noch zwei weitere DNS Einträge. Das empfinde ich persönlich als mühsam. Besser wäre es das Ganze mit mit address extensions zu lösen. Das werde ich als nächstes anpacken.

Ich habe mich schon sehr viel mit DSPAM herumgeschlagen und habe jedes Mal mehr über das Ding gelernt. Hatte mal etwa 1'000'000 (ein paar Jahre SPAM Mails von mir, einigen anderen Mail-Boxen und von http://www.spamarchive.org) an SPAM Meldungen in das Ding gefüttert. GAAAANZ schlecht! Hätte nie gedacht, dass das so eine schlechte Auswirkung haben kann. Zwar habe ich schon bei CRM114 meine Erfahrungen damit gesammelt aber hätte nie und nimmer gedacht, dass DSPAM so empfindlich darauf reagiert. Na ja... jetzt habe ich das wieder rückgängig gemacht und habe noch zusätzlich Graylisting aktiviert, nur eine Hand voll von NDSbl und RHSbl Listen und einige Postfix interne Restriktionen eingebaut. Das wirkt Wunder! Manchmal ist weniger viel mehr!

DSPAM Integration in Amavis ist auch so ein "task" welchen ich mal anpacken will. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## Haldir

Notiz an benjamin200: Komm nichtmal in die Nähe von steve's Code, dafür mußt du weit mehr vom Setup verstehen.

Kurze Anmerkunge zur automatischen Integration:

- Nur ein Profil

- Geringe Möglichkeit der Controlle

- Gute Möglichkeit für eine Migration von SpamAssassin zu DSPAM (man lässt DSPAM zeitlang mitlaufen und mitrainieren und nimmt die Datenbank dann mit zu einem System wie steve es beschrieben hat)

Mein Setup ist ein Mischsetup von SA und DSPAM

amavis:

                TS Total Spam:                981

                TI Total Innocent:            288

                SM Spam Misclassified:          9

                IM Innocent Misclassified:      7

                SC Spam Corpusfed:           2855

                IC Innocent Corpusfed:       2981

                TL Training Left:               0

                SR Spam Catch Rate:        99.09%

                IR Innocent Catch Rate:    97.63%

                OR Overall Rate/Accuracy:  98.75%

Die HAM/SPAMs sind alle Handgelernt und selektiert, die SM/IM Rate ist nicht 100% korrekt nachdem ich nur die Emails nachlerne, die komplett gefiltert worden sind (inkl. SA)

Zur Zeit kommt etwa eine Spam pro Woche durch.

----------

## steveb

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Notiz an benjamin200: Komm nichtmal in die Nähe von steve's Code, dafür mußt du weit mehr vom Setup verstehen.
> 
> Kurze Anmerkunge zur automatischen Integration:
> 
> - Nur ein Profil
> ...

 

Das verstehe ich nicht genau. Ist das eine Liste von Nachteilen? Für wen?

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Setup ist ein Mischsetup von SA und DSPAM
> 
> amavis:
> 
>                 TS Total Spam:                981
> ...

 

Du Filterst mit SA und mit DSPAM? Du weisst, dass das nicht so gut ist? Der Filter welcher an zweiter Stelle kommt ist auf keinen Fall gut gerüstet.

 *Quote:*   

> Die HAM/SPAMs sind alle Handgelernt und selektiert, die SM/IM Rate ist nicht 100% korrekt nachdem ich nur die Emails nachlerne, die komplett gefiltert worden sind (inkl. SA)
> 
> Zur Zeit kommt etwa eine Spam pro Woche durch.

 

Na ja... ich habe bei mir mehrere tausend Mails am Tag welche durch den Server laufen. Es ist verdammt abhänig davon, für wen ich die Statistik anschaue. Habe Benuter die eine wahnsinnig geringe bis gar keine Spam Mail falsch getagt bekommen.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Haldir

Keine Liste von Nachteilen, nur eine Liste von Sachen die man beachten muß/sollte.

Bei Amavis gibt es in dem Sinn keinen 1. Filter und keinen 2., beide werden getrennt betrachtet und getrennt bewertet und aus den beiden wird dann zusammen entschieden.

----------

## steveb

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Keine Liste von Nachteilen, nur eine Liste von Sachen die man beachten muß/sollte.
> 
> Bei Amavis gibt es in dem Sinn keinen 1. Filter und keinen 2., beide werden getrennt betrachtet und getrennt bewertet und aus den beiden wird dann zusammen entschieden.

 Okay. Das verstehe ich. Aber wie machst Du das mit den False Positive Angelegenheit? Wer lernt mit? Beide? Wie?

Gruss

Steve

----------

## Haldir

Also falls False Positives auftreten und das in beiden Filtern (also wenn die Email wirklich ausgefiltert wird), hol ich mir die Email aus der quarantine und lern sie mit sa-learn und dspam_corpus nach.

Es muß schon ziemlich viel passieren das Ham von beiden Filtern als Spam deklariert wird, es passiert jedoch ab und wann, dass Ham nur von DSPAM als SPAM erkannt wird, das ignoriere ich selber meist, ansonsten könnte man das noch ohne Problem aus der Logdatei erfahren bzw. ausm Header.

Ich hatte eine Zeitlang überlegt ein Skript dafür zu schreiben, was automatisch überprüft ob SA und DSPAM zu verschiedenen Ergebnissen gekommen ist (z.b. durch Header parsen oder LogDatei parsen) und dann entsprechend nachfragt was es ist und dann nachlernt, jedoch verworfen. Also z.b. wenn nur einer der beiden Header da ist (SA oder DSPAM) dann hat einer der beiden gesagt es ist SPAM und der andere nicht, sowas könnte man relativ einfach per Skript erkennen und abfragen. Lohnt sich aber denk ich nur, wenn man von SA auf DSPAM migrieren will und zwischenzeitlich beide einsetzt um DSPAM db zu erstellen.

----------

## steveb

Okay... das verstehe ich jetzt.

Ist eigendlich schade, denn DSPAM lernt relativ gut wenn man ihm Daten füttert. Schlussendlich kommt man mit DSPAM auf sehr gute Werte, wenn man sich die Zeit nimm das Ding lernen zu lassen.

Aber Dein "approach" ist sicherlich mit weniger Aufwand verbunden  :Wink:  ohne schlussendlich das Resultat gross zu beinflussen.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## Haldir

Ja, das Resultat wird nicht stark beeinflusst, die Methode ist eher dafür geeignet, DSPAM zu trainieren für Später.

Ich plan eh von SA auf DSPAM umzusteigen, die Online-SA checks sind schon mal ausgestellt seit längerem.

Nächster Schritt ist "SA komplett weg" und da ist eine vorhandene DSPAM db keine schlechte Idee.

Man kann halt so relativ flüssig auf DSPAM umsteigen, irgendwann ein paar Wochen/Monate vorher, DSPAM installieren, amavisd-new restarten und mitlaufen lassen. Wenn man dann wirklich umsteigt hat man eine Datenbank, die schon mal ca. 90% des Grundspams filtert...

----------

## steveb

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Ja, das Resultat wird nicht stark beeinflusst, die Methode ist eher dafür geeignet, DSPAM zu trainieren für Später.
> 
> Ich plan eh von SA auf DSPAM umzusteigen, die Online-SA checks sind schon mal ausgestellt seit längerem.
> 
> Nächster Schritt ist "SA komplett weg" und da ist eine vorhandene DSPAM db keine schlechte Idee.
> ...

 

Finde ich eine gute Idee.

Gruss

Steve

----------

